# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South) - February 2011



## The Bread Guy (27 Jan 2011)

*Taliban statements here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
011205UTC Feb 11*

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hUIFp3">Invaders face deadly losses in Maiwand  blast</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 31 January 2011 06:28 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 31 – Officials from Maiwand district say that about 12 invaders  when they entered a booby trapped house (Shahghasi Kala) yesterday afternoon  which was rigged with IED’s in Garmawok area as a result a powerful explosion  took place in which the house was completely destroyed, killing and wounding all  invaders. The limbs of the invaders are still scattered around the blast scene.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/e7ieyf">2 US tanks destroyed in Shahwalikot, 4  vehicles seized</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 31 January 2011 06:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 31 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked a military and  logistical convoy of American invaders in Shahwalikot district’s Soznyano area  while it was on its way to Uruzgan province, in which 2 US tanks were destroyed  and 4 logistical vehicles seized. Locals from the area say that the wreckage of  the tanks are still lying at the battle scene but there are no confirmed reports  on the number of enemy killed and wounded.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/i6cmEf">Mujahideen kill 2 cowardly police near  Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 31 January 2011 16:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Jan. 31 – 2 cowardly police were killed in Yakh Karez area at around  dusk time today after a mine ripped through their vehicle while on its way to a  nearby check post.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
021140UTC Feb 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gSQ8fh">Mujahideen kill and wound 4 invaders in  hand grenade attack</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 February 2011 08:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 02 – Mujahideen from Kandahar city say that last night they  hurled hand grenades at a US invaders foot patrol in the city’s 2nd Naiha Chowk  area from which 4 invaders were killed and wounded by the blasts. It is said  that a female US terrorist was also amongst the dead.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hwukLo">IED wounds 2 invaders and kills their  puppet translator</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 01 February 2011 15:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 01 – Mujahideen from Dand district report that at least 2  American terrorists were fatally wounded and heir puppet translator killed at  12:00 pm after a remote-controlled IED was detonated on their foot patrol in  Nakhoni area.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/ftmxPp">Maiwand blast destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 01 February 2011 13:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 01 – A US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED in Maiwand’s Kala  Shamir area, killing and wounding all inside while coming out of its check post  at 08:00 am this morning.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fIvuKv">Zhiri IED obliterates invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 February 2011 08:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 02 – A US tank was obliterated by an IED planted by Mujahideen in  Zhiri’s Nada area as the invaders were coming out of their check post at 03:00  pm yesterday. All invaders inside the tank were killed and wounded but their  numbers are not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/g9X0tA">Roadside bomb in Panjwaee rips through  American tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 February 2011 08:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 02 – Reports say that last night, a US tank was destroyed,  killing and wounding all invaders inside when a roadside bomb ripped through it  in Panjwaee’s Zangawat area.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/euHqqL">Border police vehicle blown apart in  Shomolzo</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 01 February 2011 13:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Feb. 01 – Later yesterday afternoon, 4 puppet border police were killed  when a roadside bomb blew their vehicle apart in Shomolzo district.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
030050UTC Feb 11*

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gSQ8fh">Mujahideen kill and wound 4 invaders in  hand grenade attack</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 February 2011 08:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 02 – Mujahideen from Kandahar city say that last night they  hurled hand grenades at a US invaders foot patrol in the city’s 2nd Naiha Chowk  area from which 4 invaders were killed and wounded by the blasts. It is said  that a female US terrorist was also amongst the dead.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fIvuKv">Zhiri IED obliterates invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 February 2011 08:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 02 – A US tank was obliterated by an IED planted by Mujahideen in  Zhiri’s Nada area as the invaders were coming out of their check post at 03:00  pm yesterday. All invaders inside the tank were killed and wounded but their  numbers are not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/g9X0tA">Roadside bomb in Panjwaee rips through  American tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 February 2011 08:45 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 02 – Reports say that last night, a US tank was destroyed,  killing and wounding all invaders inside when a roadside bomb ripped through it  in Panjwaee’s Zangawat area.</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fbvVBL">Destruction of Trees Will not Turn American  Defeat into Victory</a>* - <a href="http://bit.ly/eCzqTP">Full text of  statement at non-jihadi site</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 02 February 2011 11:10 -

Addressing the inauguration ceremony of the fake and phony parliament on 26th  January, Karzai, the Head of the Kabul stooge Administration brazenly defended  American drive of cutting down thousands of trees in Ghazni province. This he  said besides his other pro-American sycophant remarks. According to him, the  Taliban have to be blamed for the destruction of the trees not the Americans  because they ambush the Americans from there, firing at them.

The Americans had no way except resorting to bombardment or cutting down trees  and orchards. In short, Karzai was trying to convince that the Taliban and the  Afghans should keep away from any action that harms the Americans. In another  word, according to Karzai, the Americans have right to kill the Afghans in their  own country, huts, fields and destroy their plantations.

If Karzai had reached the corridors of the presidential palace on the mandate of  the Afghan people or if his parliament had been composed of pious and patriotic  representatives, enjoying votes of the majority of the Afghans, then Karzai  would not have delivered such a speech being fraught with anti-patriotic  wordings and void of any qualms. Nor the members of the parliament would ever  have listened to his imbalanced and partial address.

It is obvious that Karzai was installed by the same elements whose every crime  and atrocity he defends today, ironically in a broad day light. He acquiesces in  giving right to his Master ( the Americans) to destroy fields, orchards and  plantations of the Afghans so that the Americans are not attacked or fired at,  allegedly from behind them. Members of the Kabul parliament do not dare put up  protest or raise voice against the anti-Afghan assertions of Karzai because they  themselves reached the parliament after American consent and scrutiny, with  provisions that they would never come in the way of American interests, nor  oppose American occupation of Afghanistan and presence of their troops there.

Could there be any other proof clearer than this that Karzai was pointing to the  parliamentarian elections as being marred by fraud and rigging just hours before  the inauguration of the parliament. He had constituted a special court to carry  out investigation into the elections’ fraud and assured about 300 failed  candidates that he was not going to open the new parliament until and unless the  special court unveils its findings and pass decisions thereabout. But when  American ambassador in Kabul, Eikenberry, and American commander, Petreous  decided that there should not be any more delay in the opening of the  parliament, then Karzai left the failed candidates in Salam Khana mansion at the  presidential palace. He promptly reverted from his previous stand, hurriedly  racing to open the parliament.

In the eye of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, Karzai’s endeavor to entitle  the foreign invading troops to cut down trees and instead, level the blame  against the Mujahideen, only contributes to displaying his boot-licking  mentality and of his parliament. Apart from this, it doesn’t deliver any  message!

The Afghans know, the invading troops do wipe out whole villages and localities  with impunity on mere allegations and pretexts whenever they intent to do so.  They kill old men, children, women and old women. In their eyes, destruction of  orchards, fields and standing plantations is not a crime!

If Karzai think that he will terrorize the Afghan people by inculcating into  their minds that the Americans would destroy orchards and fields unless you do  not abandon support of the Taliban. We think this devilish ploy by Karzai and  the Americans will only lead to creating more hatred and resentments among the  Afghans against the invaders and their supporters. Nothing else it will yield,  apart from this. The Afghans are ready to defend their country and religious  values even at the price of their lives, let alone sacrificing their properties  and wealth.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
040220UTC Feb 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hBlzzP">Mine rips through puppets vehicle in  Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 03 February 2011 14:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 03 – An ANA vehicle was blown apart near Haji Qayum’s house  located in Talokan area of Panjwaee district, killing all 9 puppets onboard at  09:00 am this morning.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hm3dbe">American terrorist killed in Dand explosion</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 03 February 2011 14:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 03 – An American terrorist was killed and 2 fatally wounded after  a mine detonated on their foot patrol in Dand district’s Norzo village.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
051340UTC Feb 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fLbqLj">8 gunmen of puppet police commander killed  in Martyrdom attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 04 February 2011 14:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 04 – Mujahideen from Kandahar city report that Rahmatullah, a  lion of Islamic Emirate and a resident of this city carried out a martyrdom  attack on Khan Muhammad, a puppet police commander, by ramming his explosion  laden vehicle into his house (located in Loe Wyala area) while the puppet was  inside. Reports say that the puppet commander’s house was completely destroyed  by the powerful blast along with vehicles inside destroyed, 8 of his puppet  gunmen killed and tens of others wounded but the fate of the puppet commander is  not known. Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate warn all high ranking officials working  in the stooge regime to quit their servitude to the invaders or they will be  targeted by similar well-planned attacks. It is worth mentioning that the deputy  governor was killed in a Martyrdom attack a few days ago.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eGeo9V">Blast hits local police vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 04 February 2011 14:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 04 – Earlier today a mine hit and destroyed a local police  vehicle in Zhiri’s Sanzari village as a result 2 puppet commanders (Baqi Baidar  and Abdul Haleem) were fatally wounded.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/emu55U">Puppet shot dead in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 04 February 2011 14:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 04 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot dead a puppet police  while he was on a patrol in Shahidano Chawk area of Kandahar city at 07:00 am  this morning. Mujahideen also seized his Kalashnikov and equipment.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eZAAJl">Puppet tank blown apart in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 04 February 2011 08:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 04 – An ANA tank was blown apart at 02:00 pm yesterday by an IED,  killing and wounding all puppets onboard as the puppets military convoy was  passing near Taloqan hada area, Panjwaee.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/ij7fXN">Zhiri explosions cause invaders deadly  casualties and damage</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 04 February 2011 08:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 04 – Reports from Zhiri district say that at around 03:00 pm  yesterday, an American tank was destroyed by an IED in Nada area, killing and  wounding all inside. Mujahideen officials add that a few moments later, 10 more  invaders were killed and wounded ain the mentioned area and their limbs  scattered around the blast scene as they tried to help the American terrorists  killed and wounded from the previous blast.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
052305UTC Feb 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/he8dzt">Mujahideen kill 2 puppets in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 05 February 2011 15:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 05 – At 10:00 am this morning, Mujahideen gunned down and killed  2 puppet police in Brishna Kot area of Kandahar city and then safely reached  their bases.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fdUO4O">NATO logistical convoy comes under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 05 February 2011 15:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 05 – Mujahideen waylaid a NATO logistical convoy in Panjwaee’s  Koshkak area at 10:00 am this morning as a result 3 puppet drivers were killed.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/e7ZLsf">Mujahideen cash with cowardly invaders in  Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 05 February 2011 15:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 05 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate clashed with cowardly American  invaders in Sarkili village of Nalgham area, Zhiri yesterday afternoon causing  the invaders casualties but the extent of which is not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/ehXviq">American puppet killed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 05 February 2011 15:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 05 – Muhammad Rafiq, who was an agent at Kandahar NDS (local spy  agency), a worker at the office of Ahmad Wali Karzai and a worker at RID NGO was  killed by Mujahideen in his house, which is located in Simiti area of the city  later this afternoon.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/e91baW">Roadside bomb takes out invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 05 February 2011 15:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Feb. 05 – A US tank was blown apart by a roadside bomb at 04:00 pm  yesterday, killing and wounding all inside in Terenkot city’s Nasirano Ghwandi  area.</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hOOVVk">Statement of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan Regarding the Safety of the Detained Mujahideen ....</a>* -  <a href="http://jihadology.net/2011/02/05/new-statement-from-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-the-safety-of-the-detained-mujahideen-in-guantanamo/"> Full text at non-jihadi site</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 05 February 2011 15:28

According to a report by credible sources, the prominent Jihadi commander of  Nangarhar province, Moalim Awal Gul embraced martyrdom on Wednesday last due to  bestiality of the American rulers. “We are creatures of Allah and return to Him  (eventually).”

It is now one year since the issuance of decree by the figurehead president of  America, Barack Obama, concerning the closure of the Guantanamo Prison but it is  still operative. Hundreds of Mujahideen have been suffering in the prison in a  very brutal environ for the past nine years without any legal justification. On  the one hand, the prisoners are deprived of their basic rights of life but, on  the other hand, they have borne the brunt of the callous and inhumane conduct of  the American jailers during the past nine years. The indictments have not been  proved against them as yet. They are deprived of the right to have access to  lawyers to defend them. Hundred of times,s the American ruler resorted to the  use of weapon against the prisoners whenever they staged strikes for obtainment  of their legitimate rights. The martyrdom of the eminent commander Moalim Awal  Gul at the hands of the Americans in Guantanamo Prison is a clear indicator of  the American violation of all national and international agreements and  covenants and portrays their brutal behavior with the detainees in this  illegitimate prison.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan calls on all so-called Heads of the  judiciaries of the White House and the coalition countries to stop torturing the  prisoners of the Islamic Emirate and end violation of their human rights.  Otherwise, the responsibility will rest with your military and judicial chiefs,  should the Islamic Emirate have to take any step in response to your brutality.  Similarly, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan strongly urges all global  organizations of human rights and of prisoners’ rights advocacy entities to  fulfill their humanitarian responsibility as regards the prevention of the  bestiality of the brutal Americans against prisoners in Guantanamo and in other  Americans prisons.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
062235UTC Feb 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fT1KQP">4 civilians martyred by invaders jet  bombing</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 06 February 2011 07:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 06 – Mujahideen from Khaskrez district report that they clashed  with American invaders at 02:00 pm yesterday in Chinar area causing the invaders  deadly losses and damages. Reports add that the barbaric invaders bombed the  surrounding areas in retaliation from which 4 civilians were martyred and 3  fatally wounded.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eNMuxW">Blast hits invaders tank in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 06 February 2011 12:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 06 – A US invaders tank was blown apart by an IED blast in  Taloqan area of Panjwaee district at 7:00 am this morning, killing and wounding  all inside as the invaders convoy was coming out of their check post. Another  report from the district adds that Mujahideen waylaid a NATO logistical convoy  near Mullah Hassan Akhond Ziyarat area as a result 4 puppet drivers were killed  at 11:00 am.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
080150UTC Feb 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/exozvO">14 American terrorists killed in Martyrdom  attack</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 07 February 2011 13:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 07 – Reports from Kandahar city say that American invaders had  gotten off their tanks and had gathered around the office of Custom House  chairman, located near Kabul Durahi area of the city, when a Martyrdom seeking  Mujahid (Abdul Haleem) blew his explosives vests in their midst. Reports add  that 14 American terrorists along with 2 of their puppet translators were  killed, the Customs House building and the invaders parked tanks were badly  damaged due to the powerful blast with took place at around 02:00 pm this  morning. It is worth mentioning that Mujahideen attacks in Kandahar city have  intensified in the last couple of days from which the deputy governor of  Kandahar was also killed.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eGOZXz">2 vehicles of invaders destroyed in Zhiri  ambush, 6 enemy killed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 07 February 2011 13:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 07 – 2 US invaders along with 4 ANA puppets were killed in  Zhiri’s Nada area after Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed 2 of their  vehicles, which were also destroyed, as they tried to provide logistics to a  nearby enemy outpost.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/foli6h">Mine rips through American tank in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 07 February 2011 07:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 07 – Earlier this morning at around 10:00 am, A US invaders tank  was completely destroyed after a mine ripped through it, killing and wounding  all inside in Zhiri district’s Sangisar Ghondi area.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
090130UTC Feb 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/dWQ6fT">IED detonates on joint enemy foot patrol</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 08 February 2011 13:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 08 – Mujahideen detonated a remote-controlled IED on a joint  US-Afghan enemy foot patrol at 03:00 pm yesterday, causing the enemy deadly  losses but the exact numbers are not known in Zhiri’s Siyah Chohi area.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/g7Mc2n">American patrol attacked in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 08 February 2011 08:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 08 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked a US patrol near  Kabul Darwaza area of Kandahar city with hand grenades at 09:00 pm last night  (Feb. 07) but the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eepFXV">ISAF tank blown apart in Terenkot city</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 08 February 2011 08:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Feb. 08 – An ISAF invaders tank was blown apart by a land mine in  Nasirano Ghwandi area of Terenkot city, killing and wounding all inside as the  invaders military convoy was passing through the mentioned area at 06:00 am this  morning.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
100135UTC Feb 11*

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fwrWU5">Mujahideen kill 4 puppet police in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 09 February 2011 14:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 09 – Mujahideen in Panjwaee district killed 4 puppet police who  were riding on 2 motorbikes in Safirano’s Nal area at 11:00 am this morning. The  motorbikes were destroyed in the attack but the weapons and equipment of the  puppets were seized.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/dExnKh">Invaders tank blown to bits by land mine</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 09 February 2011 14:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 09 – a US invaders tank was blown to bits at 03:30 pm today,  instantly killing all invaders onboard in Arghandab district’s Khana Ghirdaw  area.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/ezK46h">Mujahideen clash with American terrorists  in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 09 February 2011 14:36 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 09 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate caused American terrorists  deadly losses and damages as they tried to carry out an operation in Malangyano  village of Sangisar area, Zhiri district. It is said that the invaders officer  was also killed firefight which took place yesterday afternoon.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/ewuRv7">American tank blown apart by land mine</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 09 February 2011 14:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Feb. 09 – A US tank was blow apart this afternoon by a land mine, killing  all 4 invaders inside in Jildak area of Shahr-e-Safa district.</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/dL5ocR">American Senators Admit, More Troops Mean  More Casualties</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 09 February 2011 11:04

John Kerry, Chairman, American Congress’ Foreign Relation Committee, says he  does not agree with troops surge strategy which is aimed at sending more troops  to Afghanistan. He says, the surge failed to end the war or turn the tide. Now  it has been proved that increase in troops is accompanied by casualties  proportionately. The American daily The Boston Globe in its recent report has  quoted John Kerry as saying that he had come to the conclusion that the war in  Afghanistan must be reviewed anew rather than focusing on reinforcement.

It should be mentioned that previously John Kerry, agreed with the troops surge,  supporting the strategy. He says all factors leading to American troops failure  to defeat Taliban or weaken them, must be considered once more. John Kerry is a  senior politician of the American ruling democratic party. His assertions  reflect that the war of Afghanistan has made the Western rulers and the European  people exhausted and disappointed. This is in addition to the despondency being  observed among the general masses and the American people. Jon Kerry, an eminent  politician of the ruling party, concedes this reality that the war of  Afghanistan has seen no spectacular advancement. Moreover, the Muajhideen have  not been weakened, even in the near future, no vista of hope is seen to point to  an impending military gain.

Trailing the blaze, John Kerry has called on the Administration to be cautious  and not to send extra troops to Afghanistan as it will yield loss rather than  gain.

The Taliban are combat-hardened people. The more, there are troops, the more  they will be capable to inflict casualties on them. A few days ago, before the  assertions made by John Kerry, another military officer, the Australian defense  ministry’s forces chief showed his concern over the growing casualties of troops  of that country. He disclosed that usually they do not reveal identities of  troops killed in combat unless the families get inkling of their death. He adds  the reason for their not revealing the identities is because of their fear that  it might spark up uprising in Australia. Thus the people’s opposition to the war  will increase.

With an eye to the assertions made by the American and Australian rulers,  observers believe that the American and Western rulers are at a loss to justify  the war of Afghanistan to their people and lessen their negative view as regards  it. This is because the American and Western claims have already proved futile  which said that they were fighting those elements in Afghanistan who want to  carry out subversive activities in America or target people there. The Western  and the American people know that the war in Afghanistan started on mere  pretexts and has no legitimacy. Had there been any rationale for justification  of this war, the Afghan people would have supported the current war. They would  not have stood by the Mujahideen side by side.

It is now crystal clear that the resistance against the foreign troops has  evolved into a national resistance movement and a popular uprising. This  uprising will continue until the Americans and Westerners put an end to this  fake and phony war and pull out their troops.</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/i61g40">Response of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan about the Secret Talks between the Kabul Stooge ...</a>* - <a href="http://bit.ly/fId7uC">Full statement at non-jihadi site</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 09 February 2011 16:31

Response of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan about the Secret Talks between  the Kabul Stooge Administration and America Regarding Permanent Bases.

Talking to reporters in Kabul, following his visit to India and Germany, Hamid  Karzai, the Head of the Stooge Kabul Administration said that America desired to  set up permanent bases in Afghanistan.

He said that they were negotiating with America in this regard. However, he  said, such treaty if concluded, would be affirmed and ratified by the  parliament. Previously an American senator Lindsay Graham had indicated that  America should establish permanent bases in Afghanistan to allow it to remain  there beyond 2014. But at that time, the Karzai Administration had denied its  being engaged in the talks. Now it has been substantiated that a collusion had  been going on since long clandestinely.

As the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has already rejected the notion of Lindsay  Graham in this regard, calling it a wicked effort on behalf of the American  colonialism, the Islamic Emirate once again declares to the Afghans and to all  people of the world, its position regarding this colonialist project of America  as under :

1. Afghanistan is under the occupation of America. No treaty and agreement has  legitimacy in condition of occupation. These sham treaties do not reflect the  aspirations and objectives of the Afghans.

2.The permanent bases in Afghanistan will turn our country into a de facto  hotbed of American conspiracies. They will use these bases to change regimes in  Afghanistan and the neighboring countries, utilizing them ( the bases) as  instruments of pressures. Therefore, these permanent bases in Afghanistan stand  in contravention to our Islamic and national interests and objectives. They  can’t be acceptable.

3.In our view, America wants to keep us deprived of independence forever under  the structure of permanent bases and usurp our natural resources. This is  certainly an illegitimate venture.

4.The Americans installed those characters and figures in the so-called  Independent Election Commission (IEC) as chief and members who are linked with  the Americans and have sold their souls to them. The aim was that they would  declare those well-known agents and elements as winners who have sold themselves  quid pro que dollars. Then they would (easily) get approved the treaty of the  permanent bases from the parliament.

All are aware of the fact that majority of those who have been declared as  members of the parliament have links with America in one way or the other. They  do not represent the aspirations of the people.

5.The Afghan Mujahid people neither accept any would-be treaty of the Karzai  Stooge Administration with America regarding establishment of permanent bases  nor accept their ratification by the so-called phony parliament. We do not  differentiate between establishment of a few bases and occupation of the whole  country.

6.America should know that no country in the region wants American permanent  bases in Afghanistan. The establishment of permanent bases would mean inception  of war against the region at large.

7.We call on all countrymen to join hands with each other in ( a knot of )  brotherhood against the invaders in order to thwart the nefarious plan of the  enemy and protect the Islamic and national values. Foil the conspiracies of the  invaders by siding with the Mujahideen with all your strength!

8 . The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan declares that the Mujahideen of the  Islamic Emirate will continue its legitimate struggle and jihad until the  attainment of complete independence of Afghanistan and establishment of an  Islamic system there. The global colonialism will go to grave along with its  ambitious plan of permanent bases, if God willing.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eZ4ndj">A Parliament Or A Barn?</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 09 February 2011 02:09 Fida’i

In the name of Allah, the Most Gracious and the Most Merciful.

As with the previous presidential and parliamentary elections, by convening the  farcical parliamentary elections three months ago on the 18th of September, the  occupier wished to legitimize their tyrannical occupation of the country of  Afghanistan and buttress the support for  their lackey regime in Kabul. This farce became the laughingstock of the world  because the vast majority of the people did not take part in them. They were  also tainted by heavy vote-rigging, on the testimony of both members of  parliament and their constituents, as well as in the opinion of local and  international analysts. Not only that: the lackey regime itself admitted as much  in the statements made by the lackey president Hamid Karzai and, more  significantly, it was acknowledged by Fadl Ahmed al-Ma'nawi’; head of the  Independent Elections Committee (! and where is their independence?) that a  large number of the employees of his committee were involved in rigging (the  elections).

The fact is that elections conducted under the protection of the occupation have  no basic legitimacy. They are just another scheme of the enemy who on the one  hand wish to extend their occupation and give a legal hue to it. On the other  hand, they wish to rescue the collapsing Kabul regime and reach their shameful  goals by killing innocents, regardless whether they are men, women or children.  They seek their happiness in the misfortunes of others and see shedding the  blood of oppressed and unfortunate people as a source of pride. There is no  doubt that the occupier has for the past nine years made our people suffer in  many ways. Look how today they have enabled the drug traffickers; the war  criminals and those involved in human rights abuses to assume the reins of power  over the people. They have brought back those whom the people yesterday expelled  in shame and disgrace.

The importance of parliaments in the world’s democratic governments is not  hidden from anyone. They play a fundamental role in the three powers (judicial  power, legislative power and executive power). Parliaments are additionally  considered a basic source in resolving internal and external crises and in  development of commercial, educational and industrial ties for the country. It  also plays the role of intermediary between the people and the government,  cementing the ties between the two. One of their most important duties is to  protect the laws and public interest.

As for the members of Afghanistan’s parliament, they have spent a golden era (!)  during the past five years in (taking care of) their personal requirements, from  an increase in their monthly salaries to their acquisition of grand private  residences. They have no tangible accomplishment other than abusing and cursing  each other; throwing water bottles at each other inside the parliament hall; and  creating tribal, ethnic and linguistic divisions and struggles and fanning their  flames among the people.

Former Member of Parliament Malali Joya was right when she described parliament  as a barn and its members as livestock. She is correct in her description  because she is of their kind and knows herself better than others. Indeed, she  considered them lower than livestock. Livestock can at least be used for their  milk or as beasts of burden. But parliament members do not benefit their country  or their people in anything. Rather, they are a curse to their people: they eat  and drink in their name, they fill their pockets and bellies with wealth  gathered in the name of the people for the people. What reveals the accuracy of  (Malali’s) description of them is that, after she had impugned their character,  they immediately banded together against her to strip her of membership in the  parliament; forgetting or pretending to forget all their ethnic, linguistic,  religious and ideological differences, while at the same time, they daily  witness with their own eyes the violations, degradation, humiliation and  inhumane contempt to which the people are subjected by the tyrannical Crusader  occupiers.

The Crusaders have spread depravity, immorality and harlotry among those  believe; they Christianize and Judaize by building churches and distributing  gospels, taking advantage of the economic weakness and poverty of the Afghans.  They have made wedding and funeral gatherings targets for airstrikes. They have  systematically and intentionally exterminated the people without distinguishing  among the young and old, or women and children. The members of parliament  witness all of this day and night, yet they remain silent and do nothing!

The reason for this is clear: their concern and their anxiety is entirely for  themselves. It is not for Religion or the people or the country! They live in  all kinds of comfort and they specialize in enjoying different varieties of  food, drink and clothing while not far from - indeed in the proximity of - the  headquarters of their parliament the people are selling their own children. This  is the first time this has occurred in the history of Afghanistan, when the  people are putting up for sale their children like any commodities, purchased  for the cheap price of a few dirham, on the one hand to preserve them on the  brink of life at the cost of their children and on the other hand to preserve  their children by having them eat in homes that are not their homes and in the  embrace of mothers and fathers who are not their mothers and fathers!

Yes, the members of parliament can enjoy trips and vacations to European  countries to enjoy to their hearts’ content the diversions of Europe and America  in their houses of debauchery. They spend millions on female toys and gambling,  while their people choke on water and endure all kinds of suffering!

Does the unjust occupier not think of the situation of this people? Where are  those who call for human rights and accuse others of violations? Today – in the  21st Century when the world is concerned with the rights of animals – there is  the greatest violation of human dignity when (children) are sold in the  marketplace like any commodity? Where then is the benefit of these elections and  this farce when it leads to people selling their own children!!!

In truth the people understood this reality when they declined to participate in  this farce. According to the reports of the lackey governments and its masters,  only three million people out of thirty million residents took part in the  elections! Or a tenth of the people took part. This is of course according to  their claims. In reality not even one million participated!!

Even according to the subjective laws of those occupiers, is it logical to  bestow legitimacy upon such elections in which not even 3% of the people took  part?! Are they satisfied with such elections for themselves and their peoples?  If the answer to these questions is negative, then why commit this barbarous  attack on the rights of a proud and zealous people?

The issue is clear. The sin of this people is that they will not submit to the  demands of the occupier! They wish to live free and honorably or die a glorious  martyr. They prefer a death of glory to a life of shame.

Let the occupiers and their henchmen understand well that they will not be able  to achieve their vile goals no matter how haughty or tyrannical they are.

Let them know that they will fail as have failed all their plots which they  concocted to control the lion’s den. Indeed, these conspiracies will increase  the suffering and tragedies of the people, but the fixed result is first and  last: their own defeat and their expulsion; shamed and defeated.

Let their henchmen understand that what they are able to enjoy now under the  shadow of the occupation is a flash in time. So let them eat like livestock.  Hell-fire will be their abode. They will hang on the Rope of the Traitors. After  the defeat of their masters, they will not find any shelter or refuge. History  will bear witness to their clientage to the enemies. They undoubtedly will taste  the bitterness of their crimes in this world before they taste it in the  hereafter.

In the end, the unjust and arrogant enemy must bow to truth and reality, which  will guarantee their welfare as it guarantees the welfare of others: give the  people the right to live in a way that satisfies them and him in the shade of  freedom, independence, honor, dignity and strength. If not, the tyrant will be  the loser; first and last.

<em>Al-Somood Magazine Issue #56</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
110105UTC Feb 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gwotmk">IED attack in Panjwaee kills 3 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 10 February 2011 08:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 10 – An IED planted by Mujahideen in Zagawat’s Khanano village of  Panjwaee district detonated on ANA foot patrol, instantly killing 3 puppet and  fatally wounding 1 more at 07:00 am.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gB7TMc">2 Romanian invaders killed in Shahjoe</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 10 February 2011 08:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Feb. 10 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a patrol of Romanian  invaders in Shahjoe Ziyarat area at 09:00 pm last night as a result 2 cowardly  invaders were killed.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
122330UTC Feb 11*

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fQBv5M">Breaking News: Gun battle and explosions  rock Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 12 February 2011 13:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 12 – Officials reporting from Kandahar city say that 5 heroes of  Islamic Emirate, who were also wearing explosives vests attacked the provincial  puppet police headquarters at 12:00 pm today. Reports add that firstly a car  bomb was detonated in the police HQ’s car parking and a few moments later,  another blast killed and wounded tens of puppets in Kabul Shah area located near  the HQ as the police were arriving for help. Mujahideen have also occupied a  wedding hall (Zaringar Saloon) which is located near the HQ and are firing at  the cowardly puppets and the police building. It is said the enemy helicopters  have arrived at the scene and have bombed the building of Information and  Culture and the wedding hall but the firing from Mujahideen resistance is still  ongoing. The corpses of the puppet police are still lying near the headquarters  and the wedding hall. A doctor from Mirwaise Hospital in the city, who did not  want his name to be disclosed, said that so far 26 wounded police have been  brought in for treatment and they have been told to clear the hospital of  ordinary people in order to take in more casualties arriving from the fighting  scene.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hCwNhH">More attacks on cowardly puppet police in  Kandahar city</a>*
Saturday, 12 February 2011 13:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
<blockquote>KANDAHAR, Feb. 12 – Report from Kandahar city says that Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate ambushed police patrols in Shkarpur bazaar, Simano Pla and 3rd Naiha  Chowk areas, causing the puppets further deadly casualties but its exact numbers  are not known. Witnesses said that the cowardly police cannot move around in the  area and the invaders helicopters are patrolling the skies and firing on the  wedding hall which is still occupied by Mujahideen who are still putting up  resistance.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/ec4HkT">Kandahar city: 3 police killed in attack on  check post</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 12 February 2011 13:03 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 12 – Some 3 puppet police were killed this afternoon and another  wounded in a 20-minute armed Mujahideen attack on their check post which is  located near the graveyard of arab’s , Loe Wyala area. his attack took place  while Mujahideen attack on the provincial police headquarters is still raging on</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hLtNoo">Kandahar city: Fighting still continuing  after 6 hours</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 12 February 2011 13:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 12 – The fighting which erupted this afternoon at 12:00 pm after  5 Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate took up positions in a wedding hall (Zaringar  Saloon) opposite of the provincial police headquarters and started firing on the  police and the HQ is still continuing after 6 hours of fierce fighting. Report  will be updated as more information arrives.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hXnokw">More than 100 enemy personnel killed and  wounded in Kandahar city attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 12 February 2011 17:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 12 – Today at around 12:00 pm, 5 heroes of Islamic Emirate  (Mullah Abdullah, Mullah Abbdul Qudoose, Sher Agha, Mullah Malang along with  their leader Mullah Sayed) wearing police uniforms and armed with heavy and  light weapons entered Zaringar Khali Saloon (wedding hall) and started attacking  the provincial police headquarters, located a few meters away. Mujahideen  detonated 2 bombs, which shook the whole city as the attack started. The first  one was a vehicle packed with explosives in the HQ’s car parking and the second  blast was detonated on puppet police in Kabul Shah area as they arrived for  help. Officials say that a third car bomb was detonated an hour later on US-NATO  invaders and their puppets that had gathered outside the wedding hall and were  planning an operation against the Mujahideen inside the hall. Reports add that  hundreds of invaders and their puppets were killed and wounded in the 7-hour  long gun battle and deadly blasts, with 12 enemy military and logistical  vehicles destroyed and the police headquarters badly damaged. It is said that  the police commander of the HQ and all his friends were also killed in the  assault. Mujahideen officials say that 3 of the Mujahideen involved in the  assault were martyred (may Allah grant them the highest ranks in Jannah) and 2  came back out alive from the successful operation. It is worth mentioning that  the stooge regime has also admitted that 18 puppet police have died and 23  others have been injured in the assault. The recent intensified Mujahideen  operations, from which the deputy governor of Kandahar was also killed, clearly  refutes the claims of the invaders and their stooge regime about achieving any  success in Kandahar through their recent operation.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fiYZSH">Missiles rock Kandahar airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 11 February 2011 12:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 11 – 2 missiles fired at 08:00 pm last night by Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate landed on the invaders military barracks in Kandahar airfield  causing them fatal casualties and damages but the extent of it is not known.  Officials add that the invaders suffered more losses after a mine exploded on  them as the invaders came out of their base to search for Mujahideen.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/h4TyRa">ANA vehicle obliterated in Maiwand</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 12 February 2011 13:57 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 12 – An ANA vehicle was obliterated by a roadside bomb near  Maiwand district (Kashkinkhod) bazaar at 03:00 pm, killing a puppet and severely  wounding 4 others onboard.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hoLXqk">Mujahideen in Terenkot kill puppet</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 11 February 2011 17:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Feb. 11 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot dead a puppet police in  Terenkot city’s Nisheen area as the puppet was walking to a nearby check post at  07:00 pm last night.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gpsWBK">Shomolzo explosion kills 4 border police</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 11 February 2011 12:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Feb. 11 – 4 puppet border police were killed in an IED attack on their  vehicle at 08:00 am this morning in Spino Khono area of Shomolzo district. It is  said that a puppet commander was also killed in the explosion.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/epEcHA">Border police vehicle blown apart in  Shomolzo</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 12 February 2011 07:55 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, 12 – A border police vehicle, which was patrolling in Shomolzo district’s  Haji Ajab’s Bowrhi area when it hit and was blown apart by an IED at around  12:00 am, killing all puppets onboard.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
150110UTC Feb 11*

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fVHKe2">Invaders in Kandahar desert their base</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 14 February 2011 15:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 14 – Mujahideen officials from Kandahar inform that US invaders  earlier this afternoon deserted a huge base located on Hera-Kandahar main  highway in Sanzari area of Zhiri district and later bombed and destroyed it. It  is said that the mentioned base has been constantly for the past 2 years which  forced the invaders to finally leave.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/e1PbvI">2 NATO logistical supply vehicles destroyed  in attack on convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 14 February 2011 15:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 14 – At 12:00 pm today, a NATO logistical supply convoy was  attacked by Mujahideen near Panjwaee district center as a result 2 supply  vehicles were destroyed but the number of killed and wounded puppets is not  known.</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/dOzS3I">Response of the Islamic Emirate Regarding  the Victory of the Popular Uprising in Egypt</a>* - <a href="http://scr.bi/f654lT">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 14 February 2011 04:26

The more than two- week long popular uprising in Egypt, at last, compelled Hosni  Mubarak, ruler of that country, to step down by ceding to the basic condition of  the protesters.

He was at the helms of affairs of the Egyptian government for the last thirty  years and had been enjoying all-sided American and Israeli assistance in  financial, political and intelligence fields. However, ground realities  established (once more) that arsenal of weapons, huge army and foreign support  is no guarantee for continuation of power; nor they can prevent the caravan of  the aspirations of the people from forging ahead. Whenever, the patience of the  people overwhelms its brims, it is set to lead its way as a strong tide.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan prays to the Almighty Allah to grant further  success to the Egyptian people like the victory of the historical uprising which  they have already attained, so that they will succeed in establishing a real,  independent and Islamic government and foil conspiracies of the foreign enemies.  Though the uprisings of the Egyptian people have reached its destination of  victory but the real phase of trial has just began. The Egyptian people must use  these crucial moments to their advantage and carve out a new political life and  direction as a Muslin nation. The developments in Egypt have a clear message for  the invading Americans and their surrogates in Afghanistan, unveiling that:

1. Your use of advanced weapons, destruction of orchards and houses and filling  prisons with free people does not contribute to your continuation of authority.  The atrocities that you commit against the Afghan people today will soon usher  in a revolution and the vessel of your arrogance will drown surely following  inception of a popular uprising, if God willing.

2. You are intending to establish a colonialist system in this 21st century.  This is an adventure being both against the aspirations of the people and the  time. You will never succeed in your wicked (ambitious) plan in this juncture of  history. The time and people both are against you.

3. The two-faced America urges peaceful transition of regime in Egypt but in  reaction to self-same popular demands in Afghanistan, they bombard villages;  turn wedding ceremonies and other festivities into scenes of mourning; martyr  innocent Afghans in the stillness of night while being fast a sleep. All these  are being committed (against them) because the Afghans demand their legitimate  rights. What face and conscience remain to Americans to make show of their  democracy and liberty while they have themselves unleashed a river of blood in  Afghanistan under the empty and fatuous slogan of democracy!

4. The stooge Kabul Administration has taken now the shape of a mafia state.  Government vehicles are used for drug trafficking and wealth have been  accumulated in hands of a few pro-American sycophants. This inequity will pave  the way for the inception of a popular revolution, and will eradicate this  tenure of tyranny and atrocity through a comprehensive revolutionary movement.

5. For almost the last decade, you have fought against the Afghan Mujahid people  with all your power but you gained nothing except humiliation, financial crisis  and a spine-breaking load of debts. Do you think you will be able to bring  Afghanistan under your belly so smoothly?. Or otherwise, you will be buried in  this graveyard of the empires as a result of the inundating tides of a popular  uprising.

6. We tell the rulers of the White House and Pentagon how long would you be able  to create mounds in the way of the aspirations of the masses through launching  fraudulent elections, meaningless conferences, hatching conspiracies and rearing  qualm less surrogates and continue your colonialist policy interminably?. How  long would you be able to hide your life and equipment losses from the eyes of  your people? Have you forgotten the financial melt-down in America during last  year?. Is the nearly $ 1.5 trillion budget deficit not a sign of your imminent  downfall?

7. Almost 24 hours had not passed after the resignation of Hosni Mubarak, that  some American rulers and the Time publication started pointing to him with  insulting remarks. We remind the present rulers of the Kabul incumbent  Administration that the American colonialism do use you against your people  today and give you tapping on your back but tomorrow, these same invaders will  call you murderers of humanity and traitors. They will clean their blood-stained  and soiled hands with your clothes. Now it is high time; come to yourselves;  abandon slavery of foreigners and choose the way of your people.

8. All people of Afghanistan must be cautious in these crucial moments at the  current juncture of time and be on guard against all subversive plans and  conspiracies of the enemies of Islam and the country. Give hands of brotherhood  to each other against the Western colonialism, injustice, atrocities, brutality,  corruption and the western culture of nakedness; move forward like a  solid-cemented wall in the direction of popular Islamic revolution!

The Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate are at your service and side. We believe,  the (final) victory is ours. The enemy will happen to become debased and  humiliated, if God willing.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fWWYrb">Statement of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan on the occasion of the 22nd anniversary of the Red Army ....</a>* - <a href="http://scr.bi/h9nyoq">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 14 February 2011 16:01
<em>
Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan on the occasion of the 22nd  anniversary of the Red Army withdrawal from Afghanistan</em>

On February 15, 1989, the invading forces of the former Soviet Union fled  Afghanistan. However, to begin with, the invading army had not entered  Afghanistan to face defeat vis-à-vis the resistance and jihad of the  empty-handed Afghans and

eventually have to pull out of Afghanistan humiliatingly. The Islamic jihad and  resistance of the Afghan Mujahid nation compelled the colonialist army not only  to withdraw from Afghanistan, being defeated but caused their Red Empire under  the name of the former Soviet Union collapse, rendering the communist atheist  ideology futile at world level.

Initially, the invading Soviets were wallowing in their intoxication, riding on  the waves of conceit of their military might. They occupied Afghanistan to use  it as a springboard for reaching the Indian Pacific Ocean like what the invading  Americans are doing now. But before reaching the Indian Ocean, they themselves  drowned in the ocean of the blood and sacrifices of the Afghan Mujahid people.  Waves of this hurricane of the ocean of blood shattered down the skyscrapers in  the heart of Kremlin, crumbling it to prolong its era of superiority. The  invading Soviets like the Americans of today were hankering after extending  their domination over the whole region through occupation of Afghanistan but due  to the help of the Almighty Allah and as the result of the jihad and sacrifices  of the Afghans, not only they failed to prolong the occupation of Afghanistan  but lost control of all their occupied republics of central Asia. Their  dominance over the Eastern Europe came to an end and the Warsaw Pact was  dissolved.

The Russians came around to know after a decade-long occupation of Afghanistan  that arm-twisting with the brave Afghans is tantamount to annihilating oneself.  Nothing more than that, it will yield. So they concluded that the Geneva Accords  were a good pretext to withdraw their defeated troops. They pulled their  morale-sagging troops out of Afghanistan disgracefully and humiliatingly. Today,  another arrogant empire has occupied the same Afghanistan by dent of their  invading troops and the Afghan Mujahid nation is once again engaged in combat  against the invading Americans and their coalition forces, i.e. NATO. The era of  current resistance has almost completed ten years. The world community concedes  that the invading Americans and their allies are now facing the same moribund  situation that their predecessor, the invading Soviets, were facing. Their  showdown of muscles has proved in vain; they have lost their war spirit; tens of  thousands of their troops have been either killed or wounded; their economic  expenditures have broken their spine bone and strongholds of Jihad and  resistance against the invaders have sprang up all over Afghanistan.

The Americans had thought that they would occupy central Asia and the entire  region by means of occupying Afghanistan but Afghanistan by its very nature, is  not a country to give itself to occupation so smoothly. Previously, the Britons  had stepped over this land with the same covetous fantasy but instead of  stabilizing their occupation of Afghanistan, they themselves ended up losing  their great empire at the hands of the Afghans. Genghis Khan and Alexander had  tested the strength of the Afghans’ warfare. Now the American empire is hovering  over the edge of collapse. If they intend to prolong the occupation of  Afghanistan and the sufferings of the Afghans because of their imbecility, they  will face the fate of the Soviets and Britons which occurred in the past  century. But if they put to use their rationale rather than being bent on  stubborn stupidity and put an end to this tragedy by bringing to a close the  occupation of Afghanistan and withdraw their forces unconditionally, then they  will not only save themselves but will eradicate the factors of insecurity in  the whole region.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, while celebrating the victory of the  legitimate Jihad of the Afghan Muslim nation against the invading Red Army and  marking the 22nd anniversary of the withdrawal of the Red army from the country,  once more re-affirms the need for continuation of the legitimate Islamic Jihad  against the invading Americans and deem it an effective mean for the ouster of  the invaders.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
180020UTC Feb 11*

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eIUwgP">2 puppet bodyguards gunned down in Kandahar  city</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 February 2011 09:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
HELMAND, Feb. 17 – 2 body guards of Mulla Gul, the commander of puppet local  police and a resident of Khakrez district were gunned down and killed by  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Loe Wyala area of Kandahar city at around dusk  time yesterday.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eBwBZj">2 vehicles destroyed in attack on NATO  logistical convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 16 February 2011 15:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 16 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate waylaid a NATO logistical  supply convoy in Panjwaee’s Zangawat area this morning in which 2 logistical  vehicles were destroyed and 4 puppets killed.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gE8O4S">Border police vehicle obliterated in  Shomolzo</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 15 February 2011 17:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Feb. 15 – All 4 puppet border police were killed onboard their vehicle  when it was obliterated after hitting a roadside bomb at 11:00 am in Babarho  village, Shomolzo.</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/f2igGB">Response of the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan in Reaction to the UN Report on Civilian and Children</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 February 2011 16:45

Response of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan in Reaction to the UN Report on  Civilian and Children’s Casualties in Afghanistan

Banki Moon, Secretary General, UNO, has said that 1,795 children have been  killed or injured during attacks of Mujahideen and operations of Americans in  the past two years. But as usual, he has blamed Mujahideen for the most part of  the casualties.

The UNO report also mentions an unsubstantiated incident which was circulated by  some colonialism- related media outlets in June last year, claiming that Taliban  had executed a 7 year old boy on charges of spying in Sangin district of Helmand  province.

While leveling these charges against the Mujahideen, Banki Moon, has claimed  that a reduction has been witnessed in civilian and children casualties during  Americans’ operations. Furthermore, he has applauded the signing of action plan  with the Kabul stooge administration against recruitment of children in army and  police.

We strongly condemn the two-faced policy of the UNO which is clear from its  above-mentioned assertions. Meanwhile, we support any action aimed at protecting  life of civilians, old men, women and children. We also remind Banki Moon, UN  Secretary General that we are followers of an order and a law which was bestowed  on humanity as a great gift of the mercy of God through the Holy and beloved  Prophet of God Mohammad( peace be upon him) at the occasion of Haj-ul-Widaa 1400  years ago. Then darkness was prevalent all over the world and man hardly knew  the word of human rights.

It is a pity that this world body is playing politics now in this 21st century  under the name of protection of human rights and distorts facts in order to  please Washington. Therefore, to elucidate the matter further, the Islamic  Emirate of Afghanistan wants to present the following points before the UNO and  the international community:

1. Who attacked the wedding ceremony in Dehrawood, Uruzgan: a funeral in  Azizabad, Herat; a wedding ceremony in Shinwar, Ningarhar; a shrine visitors in  Paktika; passengers in Paktia and a congregation attendees in Zadran? Were they  the Taliban or the invading Americans who did this?. Haven’t hundreds of  children and civilians lost their lives in these gruesome events? Have you  raised this issue?

2. Has the Islamic Emirate not announced its readiness to the world in clear  terms that let’s constitute a joint commission to pinpoint the perpetrators and  then punish them . Why you are still silent on this issue and are dodging to  shoulder the task?

3. Did not the American National Intelligence Council dropped the existing  ground realities in Afghanistan to include them in their revised estimate report  which published in December on demand of General Petraeus, fearing it will  contradict his claims of success against Taliban and that the Mujahideen were  responsible for civilian casualties? Are your remarks not part and parcel of  this policy and do not they support this trend?

4. Isn’t your assertion part of the general policy devised by James Clapper,  director of the American National Intelligence, CIA and General Petreaus last  year, which emphasizes that American troops casualties be reported much less  than the actual number and their human rights violations be kept secret from the  knowledge of the public. Contrarily, the casualties of Mujahideen should be  exaggerated and various blames of human rights violations should be leveled  against them. Following this, the criticisms by Human Rights Watch in New York,  World Amnesty International and the so-called human rights commission of  Afghanistan, leveling charges of civilian and children casualties against  Mujahideen are a clear indicator that those entities are working for the  American colonialism under the umbrella of protection of human rights.

5. Why your good self don’t bother to raise the issue of murder of 150 civilians  in Kunduz 1.5 years ago who lost their lives as a result of bombardment of  American jet fighters? Why you do not condemn the incident? All people are aware  of the perpetrators.

6. The UN report also has pointed to a claim that Taliban executed a seven year  old boy in Sangin district of Helmand province in June last year. At that time,  the Islamic Emirate sent an investigation team to the area which reported after  a complete investigation that no event of that kind had ever happened in the  said locality i.e. Sarwan Kalla. Neither the enemy had carried out any operation  or bombardment which would have necessitated arrestment of any one on suspicion  of spying. Furthermore, we would like to point out that as per the prevailing  laws of the Islamic Emirate, no commander or a judge is allowed execute any one  by themselves. Complete investigation and approval of the leadership is must in  such cases. Is this claim not similar to the claim of the Time Magazine which  published a picture of a young Afghan girl whose nose had been cut off. The  magazine claimed, Taliban had done this but later it was proved that Taliban had  no role in the incident. Even the reporter who reported it first says it was a  family criminal case. Similarly, the family of the girl says, Taliban are not  involved but America politicized the issue for attainment of well-known goals.

7. During the reign of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, the esteemed Amirul  Momineen (may Allah protect him) instructed ministry of defense and home affairs  to take action against recruitment of children in their units and contingements  and do not use them at the front line of war. These instructions are still  operative. But it is pity and irony that you signed an agreement with the Kabul  Stooge Administration against recruitment of children in the army after the  passage of one decade of war in Afghanistan. It raises the question that why you  so-called protectors of human rights postponed this crucial issue of human  rights for ten years to sign?.

8. The UNO report has also said that Mujahideen should respect principles of  Geneva Convention about war. We have been urging from the beginning that all  parties of the war should abide by the recognized laws of the war. But again  which principle of the Geneva Convention allows America to keep thousands of  innocent detainees in Bagram, Kandahar and Guantanamo? Which law of human rights  says to deprive them of access to self-defense and keep them imprisoned without  trial? Have the Special Forces not established brutal cells of detainment in  every military base where they brutally torture them and many of them have  succumbed to the torture and lost their lives. Did the famous Jihadi personality  Moalim Awal Gul not die in Guantanamoi this month because of torture? Which  human rights law was that to keep him in Guantanamo without trial for the past  nine years.

9. The Afghans are awake now. They can tell the White from the Black. The people  witnessed the essence of years slogans of democracy, women’s and children’s  rights, freedom of speech with their own eyes. Repetitions of these slogans only  damage you. Put and end to this drama. Leave the land of the Afghans to the  Afghans.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>

<hr />

*<a href="http://bit.ly/dTFtcI">The Notion of Permanent Bases in  Afghanistan is not Practicable</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 February 2011 16:40

Last week, the Head of the American- installed Regime, Karzai, admitted that  Americans were planning to have permanent presence and bases in Afghanistan .  According to him, the Americans perceive some incessant threats which could not  be eliminated until 2014.

Undoubtedly, the Americans showed their muscles, resorted to brutalities, used  cutting-edge technology, economy, diplomacy and ploys during the last decade to  swallow and digest Afghanistan. But thanks to the help of the Almighty Allah and  the bravery of the Afghan Mujahid people, American and the invading coalition  forces faced defeat, their stratagems and strategies failed. The situation now  has reached a phase that every household of the Afghans opposes the invasion and  wants to beat them. Similarly, the people in West and in America, loudly say  that America has lost the war of Afghanistan; they do not support this war and  want their troops to return back home soon.

Since the Americans have lost the chance of advancement at the military field  and disappointed from the success of their war strategies, so they want to  justify their presence in Afghanistan for some time by resorting to the stint of  establishment of permanent bases in thecountry. They want to show to the world  that they have come here for an important mission which requires their prolonged  presence . The Afghans know the idea of permanent bases is a mere conjectures of  the Americans because Afghanistan is not a country where the aborigines will  tolerate presence of foreign troops even for a single day, nor they will be  ready to sell their soil to the Americans for a few million of dollars.

The Americans should know, neither the rulers of the stooge regime nor the  hand-picked parliament is entitled to trade on the destiny of Afghanistan with  any one-- still less to be in a position to implement it. Had they enjoyed such  mandate and representation of their people, Afghanistan would not have become a  center of toils and threats for the foreign invaders. These stooge rulers sold  Afghanistan to G. W. Bush ten years ago ostensibly for 5 centuries, but the past  decade is witness to the fact that the Americans never have had a sleep of  solace even for a single night but, contrarily, every inch of Afghanistan has  become an oven for them. This exposes the fact that this country has some other  vanguards who are able to force the 150,000 men strong foreign invaders to pull  out and meanwhile besiege the surrogates in their official buildings to the  extent that they can’t walk freely one meter out of their premises. Their scope  of authority and activity is limited to the said buildings, being merely able to  implement their say there.

Observers believe, the establishment of permanent bases in Afghanistan is an  American pipedream and is not practicable. The regional countries unmistakably  realize the goals and objectives of America behind their prolonged presence in  Afghanistan. Naturally, the regional countries will not accept this notion but  rather will oppose it. Even they will forge an alliance against it if they find  the chance to do so and will make efforts to deal a dashing and crumbling blow  at America.</blockquote>
<hr />
NOTE:  This item was edited for space - full text available at links.
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fnLVKn">the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan:  Interview With The Administrator Of The Islamic Emirate Website</a>* -  <a href="http://scr.bi/iefGMJ">Screen capture of full statement at non-terrorist page</a>
<blockquote>Thursday, 17 February 2011 16:50

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan: Interview With The Administrator

Of The Islamic Emirate Website, Esteemed

Brother Abdul Sattar Maiwandi

Dear Readers!

In the series of al-Somood interviews with officials of the Emirates, we present  to you this time an exclusive interview about the Jihadist media activities of  the Islamic Emirate with esteemed brother Abdul Sattar Maiwandi, who is  responsible for the al-Emarah website on the global internet. We invite you to  read it.

In the name of Allah, the Most Gracious and the Most Merciful.

Al-Somood: To begin, we wish you to provide the readers of al-Somood with a  summary of the media activities of the Islamic Emirate.

Maiwandi: Praise be to Allah. Blessings and peace be upon the Messenger of  Allah, and upon his family, his companions and all those who followed him.  Thereafter:

Among other committees, the Islamic Emirates established a special Media  Committee to spread (news) about Jihadist activities in different fields and  chase away the voice of the unjust enemy who, before the entire world, was  distorting the image of the Jihad in Afghanistan and was claiming false  victories here and there over the Mujahideen. Need called for the existence of a  media agency to take responsibility for the Mujahideen in Afghanistan; speaking  on behalf of the Islamic Emirate; delivering news of its victories on the  battlefield to its friends and to the world; exposing the falsehood of its  enemies and their media; responding to the claims and its daily changing  deceptions; and delivering to the world the voice of truth and jihad and its  point of view about current Jihadist events in the land of Afghanistan.

Wars today cannot be won without media. (Media) is directed to the heart rather  than the body. The weapon is directed to the body. If the heart is defeated the  battle is won and the body is defeated. In the beginning, with the fall of the  Islamic Emirate, the enemy thought that the field was completely open before  them, and they spread their lies and falsehoods that they had destroyed the  Islamic Emirate and its Mujahideen and that their victory in the land of  Afghanistan was complete. All of their resources, especially their media were  directed towards changing the ideas of Afghans and injecting defeatist thought  into them and instilling in them a petrifying fear of the new occupiers. First  through the grace of Allah, subhanahu wa ta'ala, then through the victories of  the Mujahideen and their rightly guided leadership; and after defeats were  inflicted on the enemy on the field of battle, a media committee was established  to contest with the enemy in the (media) field.

Therefore, the media ranks of the Islamic Emirate were re-formed under a special  committee that reflects the tangible reality on the ground in Afghanistan. Among  its most important accomplishments in the beginning period was the inauguration  of the Islamic Emirate website under the name “Voice of Jihad”.

The website specializes in conveying field reports from the combat zones and  publishing the statements of the Ameer ul-Momineen and the statements of the  Command Shura Council about different issues pertaining to Jihad, in addition to  articles and official analysis. They have many sections: for example there’s an  Islam page, a magazines page, and a page for films produced by official studios.  We also print magazines and statements and distribute them in popular circles at  home and abroad. Additionally, we produce different publications and regulations  and distribute them among the Mujahideen. There is also a “Voice of Shari’ah”  that broadcasts news and official statements day and night.

The Media Committee has also appointed official spokesmen to speak in the name  of the Islamic Emirate to local and global media regarding the course of  affairs.

Al-Somood: How do you gather news and field reports from Afghanistan and publish  them on the website?

Maiwandi: Yes, through the grace of Allah subhanahu wa ta'ala the Committee  employees correspondents in all the provinces of Afghanistan to cover news of  events and prepare reports on them.

They make every effort to follow news of operations in detail and keep abreast  of developing situations, and they send reliable and precise reports of ongoing  operations immediately to the official spokesmen of the Emirate; Zabihullah  Mujahid and Qari Yusuf, who review the news and then send it to the news  department of the website after an in-depth scrutiny and examination.

Al-Somood: News, official statements and analysis are published simultaneously  or in near time in five different languages. How is that so?

Maiwandi: Yes, as you were so kind (to mention), news and other things are  published in five different languages almost simultaneously. These include local  languages such as Pashtu and Farsi as well as Urdu, Arabic and English. The  website first publishes new and other media in Pashtu and after that, translates  it directly into these other languages and publishes in their special sections.

Al-Somood: Are there ways to publish the news other than through the al-Emarah  website?

Maiwandi: Yes brother, we send the news to journalists and global news agencies  immediately after it occurs and is posted on the website. We have many email  lists to which we distribute news and official statements. These lists include  journalists and others concerned with the issue of Afghanistan. We are also  active on Facebook and Twitter where we publish the news every day and reach  thousands of people. We also daily send news via cell phone text messages to  many people.

(....)

<em>Translated From The Islamic Emirate Of Afghanistan: Al-Somood Monthly  Magazine Issue 55</em></blockquote>
<hr />
More on links


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
200105UTC Feb 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fIwYWd">US tank destroyed in Panjwaee</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 18 February 2011 07:49 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 18 – A US tank was destroyed by a 82mm canon round fired by  Mujahideen yesterday afternoon as the invaders patrol was passing on the main  road in Zangawat area of Panjwaee district. All invades onboard the tank were  killed and wounded but their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/ghRHaw">3 invaders killed and wounded in IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 18 February 2011 10:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 18 – Earlier this morning at around 09:00 am, an American  invaders patrol was coming out of its outpost in Panjwaee’s Zangawat area when  an IED detonated on them, instantly killing an invader and fatally wounding 2  others.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gal0Rd">Deadly fighting takes place in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 February 2011 15:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 19 – US invaders faced deadly casualties this morning after  clashing with Mujahideen in Malangyano village of Sanghisar area, Zhiri.  Mujahideen say that a civilian working in his farm was martyred by the American  terrorists during the confrontation.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/i7kBwN">Terenkot land mine takes out US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 February 2011 15:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Feb. 19 – A remote-controlled land mine planted by Mujahideen in  Mirabad area located near Terenkot city was detonated on a US tank, killing and  wounding all inside at 03:00 pm today.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hjQoLx">American terrorists suffer fatal losses in  Uruzgan clash</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 19 February 2011 17:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Feb. 19 – Earlier today at around 02:00 pm, Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate attacked a patrol of US invaders in Charmistan area near Terenkot city  which turned into a 1-hour battled, causing the invaders fatal losses but the  exact numbers are not known. Officials add that the invaders bombes the  surrounding area but All praise is due to Allah no Mujahideen were hurt.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
211130UTC Feb 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eKEZXV">Land mine in Arghandab kills and wounds 8  American terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 February 2011 10:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 20 – Mujahideen from Arghandab district state that earlier today,  at least 8 American terrorists were killed and wounded after a land mine  detonated on their foot patrol in Kochi area.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/i6etav">IED’s detonate on US invaders foot patrol</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 21 February 2011 06:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 21 – Mujahideen reporting from Maiwand district say that 2 IED’s  planted in Sher Ali Karez area simultaneously detonated on a US foot patrol but  the number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fsxYsr">2 invaders killed in IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 20 February 2011 14:29 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Feb. 20 – An IED attack on the patrol of US invaders in Dahrawod  district’s Tangi area killed 2 invaders and severely wounded another at around  10:00 pm yesterday morning.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230055UTC Feb 11* 

 <em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em> 
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hXZn2t">Puppet translator shot dead in Kandahar  city</a>* 
<blockquote> Tuesday, 22 February 2011 13:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

HELMAND, Feb. 22 –Ali Ahmad, a resident of the Kandahar city and a puppet  translator for American terrorists in the previous compound of the Esteemed  Amir-ul-Mumineen** for the past 4 years was killed in Zirh Maktab area of Kandahar  city in a guerrilla attack. </blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/e8LOxD">Zhiri blast kills 5 puppets</a>* 
<blockquote> Tuesday, 22 February 2011 10:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

KANDAHAR, Feb. 22 – Some 5 puppet police were killed including their commanders  yesterday afternoon when their vehicle was blown to bits by an IED in Nalgham  area of Zhiri district. </blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fK0VEQ">4 puppets killed in Mujahideen attack</a>* 
<blockquote> Monday, 21 February 2011 16:08 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

KANDAHAR, Feb. 21 – The weapons and equipment of 4 puppet police were seized by  Mujahideen in Panjwaee district after their stationed vehicle came under an  armed assault at 03:00 pm resulting in the death of the puppets near Jalat Khan  Graveyard located in Zangawat area. </blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gHzDBg">Candidate gunned down in Kandahar</a>* 
<blockquote> Tuesday, 22 February 2011 15:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

HELMAND, Feb. 22 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate gunned down and killed Ahmad  Shah Khan, a candidate for Kabul regime along with his bodyguard in Khwaja area  of Kandahar city. </blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/i6etav">IED’s detonate on US invaders foot patrol</a>* 
<blockquote> Monday, 21 February 2011 06:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

KANDAHAR, Feb. 21 – Mujahideen reporting from Maiwand district say that 2 IED’s  planted in Sher Ali Karez area simultaneously detonated on a US foot patrol but  the number of killed and wounded is not known. </blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gY8WrS">Mujahideen in Zhiri kill local commander</a>* 
<blockquote> Tuesday, 22 February 2011 11:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi

KANDAHAR, Feb. 22 – A puppet local police commander in Zhiri district, famous by  the name of Chat, was gunned down and killed by Mujahideen late yesterday  afternoon while on his way to a nearby check post. His weapon and equipment were  also seized. </blockquote>
<hr />
** - Title used by Taliban to refer to Mullah Omar, leader of the movement.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
240130UTC Feb 11*

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />

*<a href="http://bit.ly/hISFT0">Mujahideen seize 2 vehicles from attack on  convoy</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 February 2011 08:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 23 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a NATO supply convoy  in Taloqan area of Panjwaee district at 05:00 pm yesterday in which 2 logistical  vehicles were seized and 2 puppet drivers killed.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/f0a1CF">2 enemy vehicles destroyed in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 February 2011 10:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 23 – 2 NATO logistical vehicles were destroyed by Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate after attacking the invaders convoy late yesterday afternoon in  3rd Nahya area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hoxcdk">Deadly blast kills 2 American terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 February 2011 13:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 23 – At least 2 American terrorists were killed another fatally  wounded at 02:00 pm today after an IED detonated on their foot patrol in  Panjwaee’s Moshan area.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fOlBxL">Land mine hits US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 February 2011 12:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Feb. 23 – At around 02:00 pm today, a US tank hit a land mine while  travelling on the road between Nakar Khel and Mar Bagh villages of Jaldak area,  Shahr-e-Safa district. It is said that tank was completely destroyed and all  invaders onboard killed and wounded.</blockquote>

<hr />

*<a href="http://bit.ly/hurLHs">Interview with the spokesperson of Islamic  Emirate Zabihullah Mujahid regarding Afghanistan’s current political and  military situation</a>*. - <a href="http://bit.ly/h09Lez">Full text at  non-jihadi site</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 February 2011 07:41

Question: Mr. Mujahid, after months of disputes, Hamid Karzai finally announced  the so called ‘peoples congregation’ (Jargah), could you please share with us  your view regarding it?

Zabihullah Mujahid: Yes, in Afghanistan the foreign invaders and their puppets,  like before, are trying to put into practice various processes in order to cover  up the invasion of Afghanistan, and enforce their ‘prescription’ of so called  democracy. Once again they repeated their misleading efforts and conducted  parliamentary election. From the beginning Islamic Emirate considered this  particular election as ‘a demand and process set by foreigners’. The invaders  covered the expenses of the election so that they can benefit from it.

Through this ‘show’ of election, the invaders wanted to deceive the Afghan  Nation and the world that they have achieved their objectives, and now there is  a popular, elected government and parliament, hence no one has the right to  continue their struggle against the elected government.

The foreigners believed that through such staged and corrupt elections they can  easily put in place their purchased puppet individuals and appoint them in the  fake parliament, through which they thought that they can continue their  occupation and from such a parliament they will be able to easily get their  hands on a long term strategic alliance contract.

In addition to this the invaders also had the intentions of appointing in the  parliament those individuals who do not believe in united Afghanistan. Through  these puppets the foreign invaders will try on a high level to divide  Afghanistan and cultivated mistrust amongst different ethnic groups.

From the beginning Islamic Emirate had considered this process a struggle by  foreign invaders and detrimental to the Afghan Nation and Muslims, and the  results of this process reveal’s the same truth about the invaders deceptive  upcoming plans and efforts.

Question: United States of America, her allies and also United Nations had a  warm welcoming response towards the parliamentary elections, how do you view  their particular response?

Zabihullah Mujahid: I made it clear that the parliament in Kabul and the  elections that were held are not conducted in order to serve the legislative  needs of the country; instead it was part of invaders military strategy. As we  know NATO is a military alliance, and it must be noticed that Rasmussen was  compelling Hamid Karzai to bring about a new parliament, thus instead of  government diplomats the ceremony of the new parliament was conducted by the  military commanders of different countries which shows that the new parliament  was a strategic military need of the American invading forces that ought to be  completed. In reality the Americans want to use this parliament in order to  fulfill their military strategy in the region. As far as The United Nation’s  warm welcoming of the new parliament is concerned, then it is apparent that the  UN cannot take any step against America and that is a known fact.

Question: Do you think that new parliament will have any effect on the current  situation in Afghanistan?

Zabihullah Mujahid: No not at all, because this parliament like the earlier ones  is neither an Afghani parliament nor legitimate, most of its members are elected  on the basis of ethnicity by the invaders and their puppets, so like the earlier  parliaments, it will only be limited to pocketing salaries and will not have any  evident effect on the current circumstances.

Question: Can you describe briefly the view of Islamic Emirate regarding this  parliament?

Zabihullah Mujahid: Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan does not give any importance  to the existence or absence of such parliaments; most of its members are  accountable for crimes and corruption which is part of this puppet regime. We  see the so called newly ‘elected’ parliament as a part of the continuous stage  show, which the Americans want to benefit from by using it as propaganda in  order to deceive the populace.

Question: Coming to other issues Mr.Mujahid, recently the American General  Petraeus claimed that they have some evident progress in Afghanistan, how do you  view these claims?

Zabihullah Mujahid: Yes we hear this propaganda circulating in the media which  is very astonishing. Our nation witnesses that the invaders are under more  pressure than ever before. From one side, despite of the increase in number of  invading forces they are under continuous attacks of Mujahideen all over the  country which results in high casualty on daily basis. From the other side, the  invading forces particularly their leaders and army generals are under great  political pressure of their country’s general public, that despite of great  expenses; enormous cost of life and public wealth, why have they not been able  to fulfill their promises, which was to bring stability and a countable progress  in Afghanistan. It is a known fact that the invaders have been defeated in  Afghanistan, but they continue their propaganda through which they want to  compel the world to believe in their so called progress in Afghanistan. As far  as general Petraeus’s claim is concerned, we have been following his claims from  past couple of months which in reality are politically motivated. For instance,  when Obama was preparing scenario of his yearly speech for the Nation, according  to a report general Petraeus was obliged to make new claims of progress in  Afghanistan which had no authenticity. These claims were only made so that  Barack Obama can refer to it and mention them as a proof in his speech.  Therefore, in order to know the current situation in Afghanistan and the fantasy  of progress in Afghanistan, we can refer to the many surveys that were recently  conducted by some media sources, for instance the survey that was conducted by  Reuters News Agency at the expense of European Union exposes to some extent the  fantasy of progress in Afghanistan.

According to a report by Reuters news agency, an European security firm which is  responsible for the security of NGOs in Afghanistan has mentioned in their  investigated report; that the claims made by the American military Generals  about the military progress in Afghanistan is contradictory to the reality on  the ground, according to report there is no doubt that in 2010 there was 2/3  increase in armed resistance compare to 2009, and in some northern provinces  there is a threefold increase in armed resistance. Furthermore it is mentioned  that the American president Barack Obama pointed towards the war in Afghanistan  very differently, by saying that there was military progress on the ground and  activities of Taliban have been limited in many parts of the country, whereas  the progress that has been made is not secure enough and might fall back into  the hands of Taliban. According to the report, the American general Mike  Mullen’s visit to Afghanistan one day after the publicizing of white House  review of Afghan war strategy where the General claimed about the progress in  Afghanistan, however these claims had clear motives behind it, which was to  influence the views and thoughts of the American and European public, and to  prepare the situation in Afghanistan prior to the withdrawal of their forces  from Afghanistan. It is also mentioned in the report that in 2010 there was 64  percent increase in the attacks of Taliban.

The above mentioned reports are according to a western media firm and I believe  that if we make an even independent survey it will be more damaging to the  invading forces.

Question: General Petraeus has been claiming for couple of months that they have  detained or martyred majority of Mujahideen leaders in different parts of the  country. Can you please give our readers some information about the reality of  these incidents?

Zabihullah Mujahid: I can only say that our virtuous Jihad will indeed require  sacrifice from us, and whether it be a leader or an ordinary Talib, sacrifice in  this sacred path is our pride, and we believe that martyrdom for the sake of God  Almighty is not death, but it is a life with dignity for us. However, as far as  the enemy’s claim of martyring or capturing alive of majority of our leaders, it  is very far from reality, because we can see that day by day there is increase  in our Jihadi activities, and our armed forces are more disciplined than ever  before. We are countering the enemy and opening new Jihadi fronts, we occupy  more and more territory day by day. This in itself is a proof, prays be to Allah  there is no such grave harm caused to our Jihadi leadership, and God forbid if  these claims were to be true then we wouldn’t be having all these victories in  the battlefields, and I believe that this is one-sided propaganda of our enemy,  and right now there is totally an opposite situation on the ground, a general  belief is that comparing to the previous years, this winter there are more  attacks of Mujahideen, which unveils the fake propaganda of our enemy.

Question: Recently Karzai’s government has been reported claiming that in some  northern provinces a number of Mujahideen have surrendered to the government and  the process is gaining momentum, can you please give us some information  regarding it?

Zabihullah Mujahid: We believe that such claims are part of organized misleading  propaganda. As a matter of fact even our enemy believes that the Jihad and  resistance is gaining momentum in the north. So in order to reduce the  resistance in north, the Kabul government with the help and guidance of foreign  intelligence agencies are trying to introduce some warlords as Taliban who in  fact have no connection with the Taliban, then through their propaganda they  claim that the government have invited the so called Taliban and they have  surrendered and are working with us now. We have always condemned such baseless  reports, and we believe that these individuals are not Mujahideen but in fact  they are planning against the Mujahideen. The puppet government in Kabul is  trying to magnetize the audacious Mujahideen of north by means of money and  governmental positions, but our enemy must comprehend that we have abandoned the  short lived pleasures of this life for the sake of Allah and our Islam is more  beloved to us then their money. Hence this propaganda is part of planned  intelligence process and praise be to Allah, Mujahideen are fully aware of it  and God willing our Mujahideen will not fall prey to such indecent attempts of  our enemy.

Question: Recently in many different parts of Afghanistan the American forces  are conducting unexpected raids during night and may be day time, and they  consider these raids very effective. Are these tactics really that much  effective?

Zabihullah Mujahid: Our Mujahideen are totally capable and are very experienced  in prevention of any such raids, and they have been trained well enough to  counter these tactics of our enemy, and also in numerous occasions the enemy had  a number of casualties during the raid. However as far as the night raids are  concerned, they are mostly conducted on ordinary populace on the basis of wrong  information, and also sometimes these raids are conducted on religious schools  and many students and Imams have been martyred and imprisoned. These brutal acts  of the invaders will further add to the fury of our nation, so eventually more  and more people will stand in the ranks of Mujahideen. Similarly the Soviets  made the same mistake of agonizing our nation, which resulted in their defeat.  Furthermore our nation see’s these acts of the invaders as anti-Islamic and  against the humanity, the invaders bomb our mosques, kill the religious imams  and students or imprison and torture the innocent people without any trial,  therefore our nation will continue to fulfill their responsibility of protecting  this sacred land from their mischief.

Question: As you know that the enemy forces are recently targeting ordinary  public properties in different parts of our country, for example cutting gown of  thousands of fruit bearing trees in Ghazni province’s Band-e-Sarda area, and  annihilation of many villages during Helmand and Kandahar operations. What do  you think is the invaders objective behind it, and what have they earned so far  from it?

Zabihullah Mujahid: We believe that we must take every possible step to protect  the crops, dwellings, villages and markets of ordinary public, and no one has  the right to destroy ordinary public possessions. As for the reasons behind  these aggressions, firstly the human rights or other similar regulations are for  some reason not applicable to our enemy although they consider themselves human  rights preachers or activists. Secondly they want to take revenge from ordinary  public, who are fulfilling their religious duties of supporting and standing  with the Mujahideen. The foreigners are forcing and deliberately killing the  ordinary public in order to stop them from siding with or supporting the  Mujahideen, and they have pursued these failed attempts since ten long years and  still they do not understand that at no price will Afghans accept the invasion  of their country or live under foreign occupation, no matter how much atrocities  they commit in Afghanistan. It will only shorten the time of their invasion and  more people will join the ranks of Mujahideen as I mentioned earlier was the  case during the Soviets invasion. We are very satisfied with the efforts and  sacrifice of our brave nation and we consider stepping up in attacks and  preparations against our enemy.

Question: In connection to the previous question, if I may ask about the general  political and military situation of Afghanistan, we have noticed many  differences and disagreement between the political and military leaders of  western countries, to an extent that they keep on changing their view in a very  short period of time and moreover they give contradictory speeches, what might  be the main reason behind all this?

Zabihullah Mujahid: We believe that when the western invader countries were  planning to invade Afghanistan, they had very significant objectives and they  wanted to attain them through their longer stay in Afghanistan, which previously  the west and specially America were competing on with the Soviet Union.  Fortunately, they were faced with distressing resistance and from 10 long years  they have been trapped in a ruinous war, as a result the coalition countries  particularly America are suffering a terrible economic depression. On the other  hand, now they are lost what I would call another ‘upsetting depression’, which  is; how to pull out from this long-lasting, and ‘patience consuming’ war which  was started by America, in such a manner that Her (America) global trust and  political authority remains established. Furthermore the western ‘unaware’  public is becoming more sensitive to the continuation of war; therefore it is  very obvious that the ordinary public will recognize the ongoing lies of their  county’s leadership, and certainly the western politicians particularly the  American politicians’ remain wavering. They have many different views which  results in contradictory changes on daily basis. From another side, the  lengthening of this particular war is getting more and more disturbing for the  western leaders, because they have not been involved in very lengthy warfares.  America has only been involved in the Vietnam War, where they had dreadful  experiences and even up until today every American has a particular sense of  fear and terror about it, hence in such a situation the invasion and overrunning  of a war torn small Afghanistan which seemed very easy and almost costless to  them, turned out to be very difficult and enormously expensive. So, of course  they will have altering their views and changing their mind set on everyday  basis. We see that today they speak against what they had spoken and done  earlier, this all appears to be due to the intensive pressure of ongoing war  which arises in non-Muslim and faithless societies.

_____ Thanks a lot Mr. Mujahid for giving us your precious time despite of being  very busy.
_____ and thanks to you, may Allah make you successful.</blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
242355UTC Feb 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eG6Fcm">10 agents of NDS killed in martyr attack</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 24 February 2011 18:00 Zabihullah Mujahid
KANDAHAR, FEB. 24 – As many as 10 agents of NDS( local spy agency of the US-NATO  invaders) were killed with two of their vehicle annihilated in Bladak district  of Kandahar when Ataullah, a Mujahid of the Islamic Emirate slammed his  explosive-filled Corolla into the enemy convoy of vehicle today.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/g3oj5w">Mujahideen in Panjwaee kill 4 puppets</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 24 February 2011 16:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 24 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate gunned down and killed 4  puppet police in a guerilla attack in Panjwaee district bazaar at 07:00 pm last  night (Feb. 23).</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hk3E1Q">American outpost destroyed in bombing</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 24 February 2011 16:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 24 – Reports from Kandahar city say that bombs planted by  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate inside an American outpost which was being built  in Darul Etam area, were detonated last night resulting in the destruction of  the outpost and the death of 2 puppets inside.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hOvEiJ">Mujahideen clash with invaders in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 24 February 2011 16:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 24 – At around 05:00 pm yesterday, a foot patrol of US invaders  came under an armed Mujahideen attack in Zhiri’s Sartak area but the number of  killed and wounded invaders is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/i9Oo6r">What Will Preserve American Dignity?</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 23 February 2011 04:45

A famous American daily, The Washington Post, has tried to find an answer to the  above-mentioned question in its latest analysis. It says, the American dignity  and extrication does not lie in Obama’s Administration’s covetous dream to keep  occupation of Afghanistan unrelentingly and get billions of dollars approved  from the Senate. However, the solution is the other way round. Americans should  hammer out an exit plan that would make American troops pull-out feasible and  end the war in Afghanistan. The proposition pinpoints some of the hard facts.

According to The Washington Post, the Americans have no other alternative except  withdrawal of their troops from Afghanistan which would preserve their dignity.  The military situation in Afghanistan has come to a head that the (American)  soldiers do not dare come out of their barracks and military bases. Because in  that case, they face a specter appearing from underneath their feet that engulf  them along with their tanks and equipments, sending them to a permanent  annihilation or if they manage to go a head a few meters, they confront  Mujahideen who lie in wait for them. Then they cry and beseech for help through  their wireless messages that even the brass at Pentagon and Bagram hear their  cries. But by then, it is too late and the Mujahideen have completed their  missions, making short work of many of them .

The subsequent callous bombardment by helicopters flying from Bagram does not  benefit them either. The blind air force targets the common and defenseless  Afghans including women, children and their residential houses through bestial  bombardment to avenge themselves. The recent gruesome event in Ghazi Abad of  Kunar province is a good example on hand. More than 70 commoners were killed as  a result of the American bombardment. StilI it is winter now and Afghanistan is  snow clad. This makes launching attacks and procuring logistics very  challenging. However, when the snow melts away, then what the Americans and  their surrogates think that, with the help of the Almighty Allah, what fate will  be their lot?

Observers believe, in Afghanistan, the legs of the Obama’s Administration have  began shaking. The reason is,in part, the lack of approval of the budget and  expenditures allocated for the war in Afghanistan.

The Republicans who have their overwhelming hold in the Senate following the  American congressional elections say that more than $450 billions have been  spent on the war in Afghanistan. But with no result to benefit the people of  America, nor any future vista of hope is seen about the war.

The Republican Senators put forward these issues as rationale to argue with  Obama’s Administration-- that they will further more face fiasco and humiliation  in Afghanistan; resultantly, the Democrats will lose favor with the people of  America. On our own part, we believe that America has lost her chance of success  at the battle fields. Their tactics have gone awry; every household of the  Afghan people have arisen against the invaders to oppose them and put resistance  to them. Even in the national army and police of the Kabul stooge regime, anew  trend has set in, that one out of ten soldiers wait the moment to find a ripe  time to make short work of foreigners. Then the hero leaves the ranks of the  army and police and joins Mujahideen.

Certainly the very path that will preserve American dignity is the path  pinpointed by The Washington Post. They should act on the advice and do not  leave the issue boiling until it comes to a head that the American people have  no way but to resort to a country-wide uprising against them like that in  Tunisia and Egypt. Then they would have to meet many demands of the street  popular willy-nilly which they are not now willing to concede .</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
260120UTC Feb 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fBfmkP">5 enemy vehicles destroyed in attack on  outpost</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 25 February 2011 06:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 25 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked an ANA outpost  located in Zangawat’s Loe Hadira area, Panjwaee district late yesterday  afternoon as a result 5 enemy military and logistical vehicles were destroyed  after catching fire, 5 puppets killed and their weapons and equipment seized.</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fJEV2O">AMERICA, NO MORE A SUPER POWER</a>* - <a href="http://bit.ly/gA9nhQ">Full text at non-terrorist web page</a>
<blockquote>Friday, 25 February 2011 06:39

After the early Islamic era and the evanescent reign of Sultan Salahuddin Ayyubi  (who dealt a crushing defeat at European crusaders), the Ottoman caliphate was  marvelous and unparalleled. They safeguarded Islam and the Muslims for four  hundred years.

The present boundaries of the Muslim countries have been made possible as of  this day, thanks to their Jihad and unstinted sacrifices.

Other Muslims were neglectful of this responsibility. Only the Othoman were  vigilant and fulfilled it. But fraud and conspiracies of the enemies of Islam  contributed to disintegration of this glorious caliphate, causing irreparable  loss and tragedy. On one hand, the Muslims were deprived from their political  stronghold and on the other hand, they lost their first Kiblah (i.e. Jerusalem)  and it fell into the hands of Zionist occupiers. It is still under their control  and the oppressed Muslims of Palestine are forced to live under squalid  conditions.

For more than a century, the Muslims of the world have been victims of attacks  and invasions of infidel colonial powers of the world. They do not leave Muslims  to forge ahead towards peace and prosperity in the light of the rules and  regulations of the holy religion of Islam; to follow Islamic values and morals  in their countries and to implement the Islamic Sharia laws and tenets. This is  the reason that for the last century the whole Islamic Umma has been passing  through a collective social unrest and distress.

The present Islamic world, comprising of 50 smaller or larger states, is mostly  under the control of the colonial powers. They are sucking the blood of the  Muslims and have trained tens of Karzais among the Muslims to safeguard their  malicious interests. Everywhere in the world, whosoever abide by pure Islam and  is faithful to the high interests of the people, has been removed from power  with prizes of millions of dollars on their heads. If we ignore the remaining  world and just look at to the past one and half decade of our own country, we  find how the control and supremacy of the Islamic ruling was thorn in the flesh  of America. The renaissance of Islam in our homeland was intolerable for her.  The American colonialism could not bear to see the candle of Islam remain  burning here; that lingual, ethnic and national differences should come to an  end and that the suppressed and miserable Afghan nation fuse into a central and  unified force.

They feared if the Islamic Sharia brings peace and justice in Afghanistan,  people in other parts of the world would ask for this kind of system and it  would turn their vagrant and treacherous way of life meaningless. So they  decided to put out rays of this light.

Full of this malicious thought, America and European allied decided to attack  Afghanistan from far-flung area. They united the forces of the whole non-Muslim  world and invaded Afghanistan. This invasion which took place both from air and  on the ground was the greatest march of its kind. It was not only confined to  military invasion but was accompanied by propaganda war, economic and political  invasion as well.

Then observers said that it was the war between the weakest and the strongest  with a great imbalance of power between them. The observers predicted that  American would suffocate the life of the poor Afghan people and the ever free  Afghanistan would lose the blessing of freedom forever. The Afghan nation will  be deprived of the spirit of Islam and independence. But it was against the will  of Allah the Almighty. Instead, His will was that the history of Afghanistan  should remain fraught with love of faith, courage, bravery and heroism. It was  the will of Allah that America and its puppets are to be debased and disgraced  to the extent that not only the future history of Afghanistan will become  splendid with glory but also bring an inspiration of freedom and independence to  all the oppressed peoples and communities of the 21st century. Yes, by the will  and support of Allah, America is no more a super power; instead it is a state on  descent. Overall, we can say that she is no more the America as she was before  2001.

Fortunately, today not only in Afghanistan but in all oppressed lands of the  world, the dawn of freedom has arisen. Gone are the days when from east to west  a great uproar and tumult of American invasion was ringing. Now the day has come  that America has fell down from her pride and is desperately trying to flee.

So in these aspiring moments the Afghans are giving the good news to all the  oppressed nations that;

America is no more as she was. She is on the edge of decline and breakdown. It  is quite near that her pride will fall and the statue of its tyranny will  collapse. And it is never a hard task for Allah to do.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
262245UTC Feb 11* 

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gt4iba">Deadly fighting takes place in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 26 February 2011 17:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 26 – American medical helicopters were seen airlifting the dead  and wounded US soldiers from the battle scene in Sanzari area of Zhiri district  after Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate had attacked the invaders foot patrol this  morning but their exact numbers are not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=5325:us-tank-destroyed-in-ied-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank destroyed in IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 26 February 2011 12:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 26 – Earlier this morning at around 09:00 am, a US tank was blown  apart by an IED attack in Talqan’s Wayala area, Panjwaee. All terrorists onboard  were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/gjZs2R">Land mine rips through US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 26 February 2011 12:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 26 – Later yesterday afternoon, a US tank was blown apart by a  land mine in Shah Walikot’s Soznyano area, instantly killing all invaders  inside.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/dL2r71">Roadside bomb kills 2 puppets in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 26 February 2011 12:19 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Feb. 26 – 2 puppet police were killed by a roadside bomb which blew  their motorbike to bits while the puppets were travelling to a nearby check post  in Zirkoh Band area of Chori district at 07:00 pm last night.</blockquote>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hLyoxS">The Fifth Column Embraced In Sinful  America’s Lap, Spreading The Lying Buzz Of Negotiations</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 26 February 2011 07:33 Abu Muthanna Badir

For months we have been hearing the startling and stunning buzz of negotiations,  reports of which have been seen increasingly spread in an urgent and polished  style by the ignorant Western news agencies, glossed with a hue of truth and  veracity.

This buzz has been repeated and spread until it was said: a high-ranking  delegation from the Islamic Emirate met with officials of the lackey, mercenary  government at the Sarina Hotel here in the Afghan capital Kabul. This was  corroborated from the mouth of the snake-charmer president of this government in  one of his interviews with the CNN satellite network.

Unfortunately, I have heard this false claim on the tongues of some naïve and  stupid countrymen of ours, as well as those who wear the garb of the  praiseworthy and innocent lamb who corroborate their words and bear witness for  them because of the existence of common interests which they share with them,  but at heart they have a faith that is weaker than the spider’s web.

We must not wonder at these biased (reports) and fabricated deceptions on the  part of the enemy. Such contrivances are nothing but the practice of Americans  and Westerners and the habit of the hypocrites and mercenaries. Whenever they  fail in a conspiracy, they immediately resort to the next one – like a drowning  man who extends his hand to even (pond) scum, hoping it will save him even  though it is impossible for it to help him. The Afghans generally and the  Mujahideen especially are fully aware of the tricks of the occupying enemy and  his wicked plots. They have been hardened by wars and military plots throughout  the past three decades which they have spent fighting foreign invaders and  occupiers, and they have mastered all kinds of war. They will be not be duped by  these farcical lies issued by the enemy even though these lies are deceptively  coated as truth. The enemy has today retreated to the military invasion due to  the heroism of the Mujahideen and the resistance of the Afghans. They resort to  this toxic discharge among naïve circles of Muslims, with the intention of  shaking their bright ideas, driving away their strong zeal, diminishing their  religious awareness, causing their determination to slumber, and intoxicate  their clear minds.

It is logically impossible for negotiations to be conducted with the lackey  government and the fifth column so long as it is embraced in the lap of wicked  America and while American flags are flapping above the peaks of this Muslim  land.

How is it possible? The Mujahideen have embarked on Jihad and given themselves  and their souls to Allah Almighty. They have refused to have anything to do with  this artificial life, and have chosen death over life. They have made countless  sacrifices in these past three decades. They have turned to face and banded  together against the pharaoh of this age (criminal America) with overflowing  might and rushing zeal, bearing on their backs the responsibility for defending  the frontlines of Islam and defending the territory of Islam in this blessed  land against those criminals who have swept through many Afghan territories and  committed repulsive crimes that send a shiver down the spine, especially in the  south which they have occupied and where they have shed the blood of its  innocent people until this day.

No matter how they spread the spirit of defeat and (try) to shake trust in the  spirits of Mujahideen via their lying rumors and trying to shatter their solid  wills; break their backs; destroy the optimism of Muslims in supporting the  Religion and its people; spread their exaggerations and dull their senses. No  matter what…no one will believe them (Allah willing) nor accept their false  rumors.

This is because the policy of the Islamic Emirate is as clear as the afternoon  sun. The Emirate summit has more than once declared in its media statements that  negotiations with the lackey government are not possible so long as Western  armies are present here and while it remains the candidate of the first rank of  collaboration, treachery and perfidy towards this country and its people. This  is and remains the Emirate’s policy, and there will be no concession or  compromise on this.

What type of negotiations are these? The government has thus far been unable to  make any statement in the name of any actual Emirate officials. They are just  random words thrown about here and there.

Unfortunately, some naïve individuals believe their words and vouch for them on  their positions without knowing whether the basis for the reality for these  positions are true or false. This just (reflects) the old understanding between  them and the dissolute hypocrites and the presence of personal interests between  them. Those stupid ones who are drawn by sentiment or an old understanding – as  it seems to me – come appearing as servants of Allah SWT, but at heart their  faith is weaker than the web of the spider. If they had truly read the glorious  Qur’an then they would have denied the false rumors. Recall the words of Allah  SWT:

“O ye who believe! If a wicked person comes to you with any news, ascertain the  truth, lest ye harm people unwittingly and afterwards become full of repentance  for what ye have done”. (Al-Hujarat: 6).

Finally, I wish to gladden the hearts of dear brothers and lovers of Islam and  Muslims; falsehood no matter how it grows and multiplies, and no matter how its  roots and branches lengthen, there will (be) a hand of the people of truth to  pluck it out. So, do not fear or be troubled. The glad tidings of victory appear  on the horizon.

“Already has Our Word been passed before (this) to our Servants sent (by Us),  that they would certainly be assisted, and that Our forces, - they surely must  conquer.” (Al-Saffat: 171-173).

So rejoice followers of Allah. Rejoice, soldiers of Allah:

“So lose not heart, nor fall into despair: For ye must gain mastery if ye are  true in Faith” (Al-i-Imran: 139).

Discouraging words should not deter your determination to do good deeds. False  news should not stop you so that you remain in the same place, not moving  forward or producing any effect. Cling fast to the rope of Allah and trust in  the victory of Righteous Allah.

“Whoever holds firmly to Allah will be shown a way that is straight” (Al-i-Imran:  101).

Place these false rumors behind your backs, for they are from the soldiers of  Shaytan:

“It is only the Evil One that suggests you to fear of his votaries: Be ye not  afraid of them, but fear Me, if ye have faith,” (Al-i-Imran: 175), because he  frightens us with his men at times and with his words at others and by making us  despair at others. Allah only suffices for us; He is our Supporter and He is  “the best to protect and the best to help”.

<em>Translated From The Islamic Emirate Of Afghanistan: Al-Somood Monthly  Magazine Issue #57</em></blockquote>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
272310UTC Feb 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/f0qJej">Powerful explosion claims 6 US invaders  lives</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 February 2011 14:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 27 – At least 6 US invaders were killed by a roadside bomb which  struck and destroyed their tank on the road through Panjaw area of Kandahar city  at 01:00 pm today.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/ewevoJ">Puppets operation driven back in Maiwand</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 February 2011 14:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 27 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate repelled an operation which  was carried out by ANP and ANA puppets in Maiwand’s Aaziabad area at 03:00 pm  causing them to flee the area due to the fierce attacks by Mujahideen but the  extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fvxu3v">Deadly Terenkot blast kills 10 invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 February 2011 14:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Feb. 27 – Witnesses from Mariabad Nawa area of Terenkot city say that  the US invaders removed and transferred the dead corpses of 10 invaders to their  bases that died in an IED attack which blew their vehicle apart at 10:00 am this  morning. It is said that a few other invaders onboard the vehicle were also  fatally wounded.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/fuWsnB">Mujahideen attack check post in Chora, 7  killed</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 February 2011 10:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Feb. 27 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Chora district’s Ashizo  Gharha area carried out an armed assault on a police check post at 11:00 pm last  night as a result 7 puppets were killed and tens of others wounded. 2 Mujahideen  were also injured in the 2-hour assault.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hMnfGI">American tank blown apart in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 27 February 2011 14:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Feb. 27 – A US tank was blown apart in an IED attack in Miranad Nawa’s  Charmastan area near Terenkot city as the invaders tank was coming out of its  outpost at 08:00 am this morning. All invaders onboard were killed and wounded  but their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Feb 2011)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010045UTC Mar 11*  

<em>NOTE:  Do NOT click on a link to the Taliban's or other terrorist web  pages if you don't want the webmasters to see your computer's IP number. This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />
*<a href="http://bit.ly/hRfYea">Mujahideen gun down puppet NDS agent</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 28 February 2011 08:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 28 – In Kandahar city’s Loe Wyala area, Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate gunned down and killed an NDS agent (Khushal) at 06:00 pm yesterday near  Arabo Kala.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eRadux">Kandahar city ambush takes out 2 US tanks</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 28 February 2011 08:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 28 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate carried out an ambush on a US  patrol in Khwaja area of Kandahar city at 02:00 am this morning resulting in the  destruction of 2 tanks due to RPG fire, killing and wounding all onboard but  their numbers are not known.</blockquote>
*<a href="http://bit.ly/eyCcAY">Blast hits US tank in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 28 February 2011 08:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Feb. 28 – A US tank was blown apart by an IED at 12:00 pm last night,  killing and wounding all invaders onboard when the enemy was patrolling near  Ya’qub Baba graveyard of Yakhchal area, Kandahar city.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------

